
Why Garbagemen Should Earn More Than Bankers - gpresot
https://evonomics.com/why-garbage-men-should-earn-more-than-bankers/
======
a-fried-egg
That seems rational, however we have always lived in an irrational world where
the Fed just continues printing money and the national debt continues to soar.

